# My Oscar is either on his death bed or sick and tired



## mrbiged (Jun 3, 2008)

He's been sittin at the bottom of the tank. Looks like his scales are in bad shape. He's been harrassed by my flowerhorn i just put in there monday. Since Im new to this, what is there to do for him? I put some stress coat in there but he may go out before then...


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Water change water change water change. Add a bubble wall, try not to stress him any more, and get rid of the FH. You can use aquarisol also, it'll help with his slime coat, you can also add some salt. One of those will help, but all will help alot.

Keep us posted


----------



## mrbiged (Jun 3, 2008)

thanks man, im gonna guess that a bubble wall is something that seperates the fish using bubbles to detorate(sp) the other fish?? Remeber im new to all of this


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

The bubble wall won't separate the fish, you'll have to remove the flowerhorn to a new tank. The bubble wall will just help the fish recover and soothe him.  Kinda like a fish Jacuzzi :lol:


----------



## mrbiged (Jun 3, 2008)

haha, warned ya i was a newbie :lol:


----------



## mrbiged (Jun 3, 2008)

Would it be ok to take it out and and stick it into a 20g till it heals while i find a tank for the FH. The FH dont mess w the others, the Pacu's just knock him around 8)


----------



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

I'd put the flowerhorn in the 20. if he's the only problem in the tank.


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Yep. How big is the FH? He should be fine in there for a while.


----------



## mrbiged (Jun 3, 2008)

bout 5 inches. I took my oscar out an put him in a 10g with some antibiotics so he can heal up and get back to normal.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Moving a sick or injured oscar is the worst thing you can do. They hate change and need to be comfortable to heal. Change stresses them even more. Stress kills oscars.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

TheFishGuy said:


> try not to stress him any more, and get rid of the FH.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

You'll need to do 25% water changes daily in a 10 gal.

Do not attempt to feed him.

Make sure there's a lot of airation and there's a seasoned filter in the tank.


----------



## Splash55 (Jan 24, 2008)

Please take your oscar out of the 10 gallon.  He naeeds to be back in his tank with the mates he is used too. Splash


----------



## mrbiged (Jun 3, 2008)

Pet shop encouraged takin him out and puttin him in a 10 gallon so i could give him antibiotics.. dang im lost


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

TFG and Splash are right...definitely best to keep him in his original tank and remove/relocate any aggressive tankmates.
BV


----------



## mrbiged (Jun 3, 2008)

How would you successfuly medicate him in a tank with 5 other fish; and them not be affected??


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

The medication we're recommending will not have any bad effect on the any fish.

Pet shops are worthless for good advice. Worthless.

I personally have over 20 years with cichlids and have bred oscars for many of those 20 years.

I know you're new to the site, but this oscar folder, on this site will give you some of the best advice about oscars you can find.


----------



## mrbiged (Jun 3, 2008)

So fishguy, should i put my oscar back into the tank w the other?? ANd perhaps take out the FH???


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

How has the oscar responded to being moved to the ten?

It's a hard question to answer because they hate change so much. Moving him again may do even more damage. Here's the thing... When you remove a cichlid from the hierarchy of a cichlid tank everything changes in the tank. Same goes for when you add a cichlid to an established hierarchy. Everything changes drasticly when fish get moved around.

You'll have to use your own judgement on moving the oscar back. If you think he can handle it then try it. But even still, if the FH is giving you trouble then remove it ASAP

Always remove the fish causing trouble because no matter how many fish you remove he will still cause trouble, then you'll be down to one, the trouble maker.

Forgive if it's in the thread somewhere, but what size tank are we talking about?
What is the stock list?
What are the sizes of said stock list.

The more information you can give us the more we're able to help. Which was the main reason why I joined a forum. To help.


----------



## mrbiged (Jun 3, 2008)

The oscar is just laying at the bottom of the tank not moving much, he did eat a gold fish that was in there though.... :?

55 Gallon tank. 2 6" red pacu's(i know i need to get rid of these soon) 2 4-5" oscars 1 4" FH 2 4" algae eaters 1 2" blood parrot(son's Fish)

Would it be ok to take the FH out and put him into the 10g until i can get another tank for him??


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

In my opinion if he's strong enough to eat a goldfish then he's strong enough to get back into the 55. Most definately move the FH.

You're going to need an aggressive water change scedual for the current stck list in the 55 until you can find something larger. I'd suggest 1/3 water changes twice a week. The reason is oscars are messy, and with two in a 55 they'll mess it up fast. No matter what kind of filtration you have you'll still have to keep the nitrates down, and the only way to do that is to physically get rid of it by doing water changes. In a few months the pacus will attain over a foot, and they will be impossible to re-home. I suggest re-homing them now. It's obvious you like the FH, so this is an opportunity to get yourself anbother tank, but not for the FH, for the two oscars.

If you're lucky and the two oscars are female you can et away with housing them in a 75 with the same water change scedual, 1/3 twice a week. Then you can have the FH in the 55.

Have you read this?
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=120976

If not, take a few minutes and check it out. It's an every day down to earth approach to oscars and it touches on the issues with keeping multiple oscars in smaller tanks.

At the moment you've got your self five tank busting fish. two of which exceed 30" when fully grown. The other three can grow to 14".

The FH will forever be a problem, you will have difficulty keeping it with anything if it already shows signs of aggression.

Keep in mind that cichlids have minds of their own, they're aware of the world outside the tank and respond to it. They each have their own personality and own aggression level, even in the same species no two are the same. This is one major reason why it's hard to give advice about cichlids, especially when they're being kept in a community setting.

Do you have a python for water changes? If not, I suggest getting one or atleast getting a water bed filler (which is essentially the same thing when used with a hose)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_python.php

Hope this helps you out.

I know you didn't ask for most of this advice but I beg you to please use it. You've got a lot of fish that on their own will out grow the tank you have.

Good luck and keep us posted.

TFG


----------



## mrbiged (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks so much FishGuy, all the advise is well needed, im startin to understand these beautiful fish.


----------



## Jeepguy (Mar 19, 2008)

Have you added any salt to the tank? I agree with everyone here that he needs to be in the 55. Also, where are these goldfish coming from? feeders are the #1 source of badness in a tank. Lights off also, nothing stesses fish more than the lights.


----------



## mrbiged (Jun 3, 2008)

What is this thing on my sick oscar? This showed up after i put him in the 10g w some medicine.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

Looks like an infection but I'm no expert.. I'd post in the disease forum too if you didn't.


----------



## Al'Thor (Mar 11, 2006)

At first glance it looks like a bad scrape. Did he freak out when you put him in the 10gal? In your other thread you mentioned he got pushed around by the FH...I'm wondering if it could have been a deep bruise that has now worked its way out to the surface? :-? I don't know for sure, it's kind of tough to tell with the lighting in the tank. What color is the wound? Is there any cottony-like substance on the wound?


----------



## mrbiged (Jun 3, 2008)

I think it might have started as a deep bruise. Yea its kinda like a human scab after a swim or a shower.. kinda cloudy looking


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

o gosh your oscar is pretty sick.

take out ever decoration thats hard. just leave the bubble stone or what ever u have that blows air out.

hope your oscar gets through.

yeah it may have spased or somthing thats one bad wound


----------



## mrbiged (Jun 3, 2008)

well i was buyin them as feeders, but im now realizing thats a bad idea


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Yikes. I had an african cich who freaked out one time and got a pretty big scar on his head. Healed up after a few days though.

What med(s) are you using?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Looks like an open wound to me, keep changing that water, as a matter of fact here's my "copy and paste" Do this:

1.) 15%-20% water changes.... DAILY. If you miss a day it'll be fine... Just don't make a habbit of it :lol:

2.) Initially add Doc well fishes salt for fresh water fish to the entire amount of water the tank holds. Follow the directions on the box for dosage.

3.) When your doing your 20% DAILY water change, do it with your gravel vacuum and vacuum some gravel while your taking water out, why not, it won't hurt.... Just be sure to add the appropriate amount of salt to the tank when you re-fill.

4.) Turn your temperature up to 85*, and keep it there for two weeks, sometimes three, sometimes four depending on how bad the exterior damage or parasite is.

5.) This is important. ADD A BUBBLE WALL. A 12" bubble wall will work. It creates more surface break which oxygenates the water even more. You do this because warmer water lacks in oxygen. You may also find your fish laying in the bubble wall, I think they find it soothing.

Do this for two weeks. It will cure just about any external disease or parasite and here's the reason.

When fish get sick in the wild they go to shallow water. Why? Because in a river system the shallow water is highly oxygenated, warmer and replenished more often. We're just trying to duplicate mother nature... the major differences are the salt and the fact that there's no predators around to pick off the sick fish.... Make sense?

There's no set time as to how long it'll take for any fish to heal from injuries, ich, fungus, torn fins, HITH or any other parasite. Simply because it depends on how often you keep up on the water changes and the severity of the ailment....

Good luck! TFG 

this method works wonders on open wounds


----------



## mrbiged (Jun 3, 2008)

artemis1 
Im using API's T.C. Tetracycline

Fishguy
The fish is still in the 10g, do i take him out and put him back w his other mates and follow the above??


----------



## mrbiged (Jun 3, 2008)

UPDATE, His film lookin cloudy things is off and his wound is healing nicely. He's still layin at the bottom but every once in an hr i see him go up and swim around. I put a heater in there today w a bubble wall, he seems to stay between the two for the most part.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

If the healing process is doing it's job in the ten then keep him in the ten till fully healed. After he's healed put him back and get rid of the FH.


----------



## mrbiged (Jun 3, 2008)

Got Ya fish guy. Thanks a ton. Im gettin the FH a tank this weekend, 40 or 50 gallon. Whatever i can get the best deal on..


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

:thumb:


----------



## mrbiged (Jun 3, 2008)

Well he/she is pretty much healed up. Lil skinny from not eatin much in 5 days. Thanks a ton for everyones help in keepin my buddy alive and the advice givin. Especially FishGUY :thumb:

Finally back w his/her buddy









It playing in the bubbles; u can see how skinny it is here









And just a glimpse of my fat boys(will be gone sooner or later) :wink:


----------



## oscarlover43055 (Jun 7, 2008)

You have a very nice aquarium. Are them piranha's or pacu's?


----------



## mrbiged (Jun 3, 2008)

red pacus, and thank you on the compliment.


----------



## oscarlover43055 (Jun 7, 2008)

Hope you got a 5 acre (heated) pond outside for them. I seen one on the news that reached over 100 pounds. Heres a link to the photo.

http://www.fishing-worldrecords.com/rel ... record.jpg


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

oscarlover43055 said:


> Hope you got a 5 acre (heated) pond outside for them. I seen one on the news that reached over 100 pounds. Heres a link to the photo.
> 
> http://www.fishing-worldrecords.com/rel ... record.jpg


He's getting rid of them :wink:


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

That's also a black pacu in the photo, red pacu's don't get nearly as large...though they still get big.


----------

